# Squats + Deadlifts = All You Need For Legs



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Its a shame to say but I always find myself missing leg workouts. I know this is deemed a major sin and I want to rectify this.

Would you fellas say doing squats and deadlifts on the same day would yield strong, powerful and shaped legs? My plan is to do 5 sets of each with heavy ass weights.

I'm not afraid of volume by the way as I'm used to high volume as it is with all my workouts.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've allways had big legs I think its from being so fat and me legs carrying all the weight but all I do is deads and my legs are growing nicley pretty big I ocasianly do squats people say my legs are due to genetics though god knows


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

My legs actually aren't that small. Ever since I was a kid I've always had chunky legs even though I'm very slender.

Deadlifts I never ever miss but they'll be hitting my hamstrings more then anything. I was thinking if I throw in 5 sets of heavy squats afterwards, I'll end up hitting my quads in the same workout.

My calves also aren't too bad as I walk like a spaz lol. I've got a tendency of walking on my toes which I've done ever since I learned how to walk lol.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Contest said:


> My legs actually aren't that small. Ever since I was a kid I've always had chunky legs even though I'm very slender.
> 
> Deadlifts I never ever miss but they'll be hitting my hamstrings more then anything. I was thinking if I throw in 5 sets of heavy squats afterwards, I'll end up hitting my quads in the same workout.
> 
> My calves also aren't too bad as I walk like a spaz lol. I've got a tendency of walking on my toes which I've done ever since I learned how to walk lol.


If ure willing to do deads then sqauts after wouldent see a problem but for me personaly I'm dead after deads lol


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Adding any exercise for legs as you dont train them will help, especially squats, what rep range you looking at? 5x5 squats and deads on the same day might take some getting use to, but will defiantly push you in the right direction!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> If ure willing to do deads then sqauts after wouldent see a problem but for me personaly I'm dead after deads lol


I'm battered after deads but I know I can still manage squats lol.

I'm just curious to know whether this would be sufficient as I'm mission out on leg presses, leg curls, etc.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

FGT said:


> Adding any exercise for legs as you dont train them will help, especially squats, what rep range you looking at? 5x5 squats and deads on the same day might take some getting use to, but will defiantly push you in the right direction!


Well currently, my deads go like this...

2x warm up sets of 20kg x 20 reps

100kg - 12 reps

140kg - 6 reps

180kg - 3 reps

220kg - 2 reps

240kg - 1 rep

Was considering doing something similar for squats.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

for me the best exercise for hams is rdl.... best for quads is front squat.... but there are so many variation of squats and deads you have a pretty good ars*enal at your disposel for you legs while basically in the relm of "just squats and deadslifts"... sld... back squat.. front squat, rdl,,, box squats, hex bar deads... there really are serious leg builders.... never been fond of leg press leg ext and leg curls and at the moment i dont have anything else apart from the bar to use so im fairly happy using just that.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Good luck doing squats after that! I would do some extensions, hammies and a bit of leg press after that. Save the squats for your next leg session.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Trust me mate, volume isn't an issue for me. I train chest twice a week 30 sets where I go up to 180kg - 190kg on both chest days.

I just want to make sure that doing any kind of barbell press work for legs will be enough to stimulate growth. If this is the case, I'm going to do this on a permanent basis and not have a day dedicated to legs.


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't go down to 1-3 reps starting out on squats

Maybe a 12/10/8/5x3

Last thing you want is to be ass to ground on squats when ya hams and glutes say no thanks after the deadlifts!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

FGT said:


> Personally I wouldn't go down to 1-3 reps starting out on squats
> 
> Maybe a 12/10/8/5x3
> 
> Last thing you want is to be ass to ground on squats when ya hams and glutes say no thanks after the deadlifts!


Lmao that is true mate and I agree; when starting off, I won't be doing 1 rep maxes on squats but would eventually like to build up to it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

just do squats and lots of them, i only do squats and mine are growing evenly, foot placement could alter your results somewhat but nobody who can squat a decent amount will have little legs, if you enjoy volume and squat lots i would pretty much bet my left testicle u will get a decent set of wheels going


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

griffo13 said:


> View attachment 113113


Don't make me feel worse than I already do mate lol.

@Fatstuff

That's very promising to hear mate. How many sets of squats do you normally do then? I'm not contemplating doing 10 sets with my last 5 being a manageable, burnout weight.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Volume. Legs require higher volume that just a few heavy sets. your legs will get strong that way but not big that way IMO


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Volume. Legs require higher volume that just a few heavy sets. your legs will get strong that way but not big that way IMO


What would you consider good volume for legs mate?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I mainly squat and add 3 sets of calf work at the end of a session. If you are going to deadlift I would do SLDL's between the squats and the calf work.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Contest said:


> Don't make me feel worse than I already do mate lol.
> 
> @Fatstuff
> 
> That's very promising to hear mate. How many sets of squats do you normally do then? I'm not contemplating doing 10 sets with my last 5 being a manageable, burnout weight.


i do a few workinbg sets of around 3-5 reps heavy and then a set of widowmakers at around 60% of max. I use a fairly wide stance but not power squat wide and that seems to be working for me. I literally do that and **** off out the gym sometimes


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

But i also deadlift on back day, not sure how much difference that makes


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Contest said:


> What would you consider good volume for legs mate?


Hard to say exactly as its person dependent but I had very good results off something like this 2x a week plus rugby 4x a week

squats, sets up until 3 rep max, then drop set

hack squats 4 sets 8-12 reps

smith front squats 4 sets 10 reps

leg press-railroads

walking lunges 3x 100metre

leg extentions 10 part drop sets

Stiff legs 4 sets 8 reps

lying leg curls 5 sets 12 reps + 3 part drop set

Standing leg curl 3x12

Toe press 6 sets 15 reps

seated raises 5 sets 15 reps

standing raises 4 sets 12 reps

That was my sweet spot and when I played rugby aswell my legs were at their best:


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I mainly squat and add 3 sets of calf work at the end of a session. If you are going to deadlift I would do SLDL's between the squats and the calf work.


How many sets of squats do you do mate?


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

My leg day consists of squats, walking lunges, hamstring curl and leg extension. Looking at some of the suggestions on here I should be doing a lot more!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Contest said:


> How many sets of squats do you do mate?


Depends how I'm training. My last cycle consisted of 4 sets of 6 on Monday, 5x5 on Wednesday and 6x3 on Friday. Including warm-ups that would be around 10 sets a session.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Depends how I'm training. My last cycle consisted of 4 sets of 6 on Monday, 5x5 on Wednesday and 6x3 on Friday. Including warm-ups that would be around 10 sets a session.


You train legs 3 times a week mate?


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

I haven't read the whole thread so forgive me if I repeat anything.

I think squats & deads on the same day is fine, tough but fine.

I would squat first then deadlift.

You could add an additional couple of exercises but that depends on your goals. Either way I would add a form of leg curl.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Hard to say exactly as its person dependent but I had very good results off something like this 2x a week plus rugby 4x a week
> 
> squats, sets up until 3 rep max, then drop set
> 
> ...


Jesus. Have the wheelchair ready for me at the door...


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Cactus87 said:


> My leg day consists of squats, walking lunges, hamstring curl and leg extension. Looking at some of the suggestions on here I should be doing a lot more!


maybe not more... maybe just a switch in exercises.......imo sldls and rdls are a must for the hammies


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Contest said:


> You train legs 3 times a week mate?


I did for several weeks. Back to training them once a week at the moment. There are a few specialist squat programmes but they are not for the faint hearted...An extreme example would be...http://www.seriouspowerlifting.com/3615/articles/smolov-squat-routin


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I did for several weeks. Back to training them once a week at the moment. There are a few specialist squat programmes but they are not for the faint hearted...An extreme example would be...http://www.seriouspowerlifting.com/3615/articles/smolov-squat-routin


the smolov routine is probably one of the hardest programs out there...*FLASHBACKS OF PAIIIINNNN*


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

griffo13 said:


> maybe not more... maybe just a switch in exercises.......imo sldls and rdls are a must for the hammies


Ever since I hurt my back ive avoided deadlifts but as im back to squatting without any problems I need to bite the bullet and get them in my routine!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I did for several weeks. Back to training them once a week at the moment. There are a few specialist squat programmes but they are not for the faint hearted...An extreme example would be...http://www.seriouspowerlifting.com/3615/articles/smolov-squat-routin


This looks f*cking insane mg:


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

Cactus87 said:


> Ever since I hurt my back ive avoided deadlifts but as im back to squatting without any problems I need to bite the bullet and get them in my routine!


start light keep the form in check........


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Contest said:


> This looks f*cking insane mg:


LOL. Forget all that girly bench pressing. This is where it's at


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Mingster said:


> LOL. Forget all that girly bench pressing. This is where it's at


LMAO!!!

My issue is that I don't train with splits.

Mon - Triceps

Tue - Biceps

Wed - Chest

Thu - Shoulders

Fri - Legs (But keep missing them as I tend to drive back from Birmingham to Manchester to see my family)

Sat - Back

Sun - Chest

Biceps and Triceps I do 25 sets in 40 minutes

Shoulders I do 30 sets in 60 minutes

Chest and Back I do 30 sets in 75 minutes


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Contest said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> My issue is that I don't train with splits.
> 
> ...


I'd def whack back and biceps together as well as chest and triceps, that frees up two days to either rest or throw in a leg day!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Cactus87 said:


> I'd def whack back and biceps together as well as chest and triceps, that frees up two days to either rest or throw in a leg day!


I used to do that but it wasn't working for me mate. I'm seeing better gains keeping them separate.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I deliberately do legs twice a month big, I'm looking to grow them but I specifically do not want HENCH legs, I want a 70's BB shape, skinny waist and heavier up top.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

cudsyaj said:


> I deliberately do legs twice a month big, I'm looking to grow them but I specifically do not want HENCH legs, I want a 70's BB shape, skinny waist and heavier up top.


Will squats increase your waist line? lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Contest said:


> Will squats increase your waist line? lol


A powerful core will increase all your lifts.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Mingster said:


> A powerful core will increase all your lifts.


It appears doing squats can only benefit my cause


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Contest said:


> It appears doing squats can only benefit my cause


My favourite lift by a long margin.

Couldn't do them for several years following a bad injury. Started doing them again about 10 months ago and it was like being reborn lol...


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

if your not planning to compete in bodybuilding the squats and deads are fine imo. but id do oly squats, better for quad development


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

No. 1 why are you looking for the minimum amount of leg work you can get away with?

No. 2 why are you always missing leg days?

These are questions you need to ask yourself IMO

IMO you need to get off your ar$e and get in and train your legs. As for if that's enough well it probably is if you put in the effort but if you are the kinda guy that

always misses leg day then I'm not sure you'll put in the effort on squats after deads.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

griffo13 said:


> for me the best exercise for hams is rdl.... best for quads is front squat.... but there are so many variation of squats and deads you have a pretty good ars*enal at your disposel for you legs while basically in the relm of "just squats and deadslifts"... sld... back squat.. front squat, rdl,,, box squats, hex bar deads... there really are serious leg builders.... never been fond of leg press leg ext and leg curls and at the moment i dont have anything else apart from the bar to use so im fairly happy using just that.


this.

although i use leg extensions at the start of a legs workout to warm up my knees.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

imo and this is just my own, if your form sucks on either your doing yourself a disservice and wont grow....see a load of loads in my place squatting heavy loads and not even going a least parallel...

Jefferson squats and leg extensions are two of my favs to add in also.


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

I do squats and deads but certainly not on the same day. Day one I do heavy 5x5 squats followed by 3X12 leg press, 3X12 calf ext's on the leg press machine. Day 2 I do deads for 5X8-10, followed by shoulder work. Do squats, but fckn hate em. Only do them for the knock on effect for the rest of the body. Love the deads, biomechanically my body is better suited to them.

I would certainly recommend doing either squats or/and deads.


----------

